# Snails and shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a few shrimp tanks and a few more on the way. Now, in a tank that finished cycling but hasn't had any shrimps in it, I'm having some brown algae and hair algae (not sure if they are, but it's those long think type that looks like hairs). I'm wondering if adding snails would help the issue a bit? 

If so, what type? I really like the looks of Mystery snails and I see a lot of shrimp tanks have them. Do they pose any problem in shrimp tanks? Do they clean up some types of algae at all?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've got a mystery snail.. he definitely eats algae, for sure, but not tons of it. He often snags pellets on the floor before the loach finds them, so he's not a strict vegetarian. I have fan shrimp, which he ignores unless they touch him, and then he closes up until he's sure they've left. Doubt he's hurt dwarf shrimp either.. they're faster moving than he is anyway.


----------

